# p7zip compress and home dir



## litk (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi,
when I use this command:

```
7z a compress.zip compress
```
created zip archive contain this directory structure: home/user_name/compress.zip 0 bytes in size. Bug or something? I tried this on linux and everything is OK.


----------



## good-beastie (Sep 6, 2016)

> Bug or something?


Hi, Some switches are in /usr/local/share/doc/p7zip/readme.unix.


----------



## litk (Sep 6, 2016)

It is not a problem which switches.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm not seeing it?

```
dice@molly:~ % mkdir test
dice@molly:~ % cd test
dice@molly:~/test % touch sometestfile.txt
dice@molly:~/test % 7z a sometestfile.7z sometestfile.txt
dice@molly:~/test % 7z l sometestfile.7z 

7-Zip [64] 15.14 : Copyright (c) 1999-2015 Igor Pavlov : 2015-12-31
p7zip Version 15.14 (locale=C,Utf16=off,HugeFiles=on,64 bits,4 CPUs x64)

Scanning the drive for archives:
1 file, 106 bytes (1 KiB)

Listing archive: sometestfile.7z

--
Path = sometestfile.7z
Type = 7z
Physical Size = 106
Headers Size = 106
Solid = -
Blocks = 0

   Date      Time    Attr         Size   Compressed  Name
------------------- ----- ------------ ------------  ------------------------
2016-09-06 12:23:36 ....A            0            0  sometestfile.txt
------------------- ----- ------------ ------------  ------------------------
2016-09-06 12:23:36                  0            0  1 files
```


----------



## litk (Sep 6, 2016)

Try to compress folder with some content.


----------

